# My set-up



## pawarujie (Feb 4, 2011)

My current set-up comprises of the following....

Vivitek H1080FD Projector
DIY Screen
Denon AVR-2808 Receiver
Denon DBP-1610 BD player
Philips DVP-3360 DVD player
Acoustic Research S40 Main Speakers
Acoustic Research SC2 Center speaker
Kenwood LS-X1S Surround Speakers
DIY Surround Back speakers
Infinity PS-12 Subwoofer
Yamaha YST-SW320 Subwoofer
Cables by Belden, Blue Jeans, XLO, Canare, Monitor Das.


----------

